# FAC - July '07



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here it is already July 1! Amazing how time seems to go faster and faster the older you get :nono: 

Now is the time for all you newbies and lurkers to come out and say hello and tell us what you have been up to. PLEASE don't be intimidated by us as a group. I know, because I have been told, that we can seem really intimidating to newbies. We really aren't, we LOVE all our members and willingly encourage you and we love all the questions.

All the people who have been too busy lately to post please let us know that you are still around and a quick blip on what you are up to. We miss you all!

I already reported yesterday about my fiber adventures of the last month. I've had a wonderful time enabling others :dance: 

I also took the opportunity yesterday to buy some new bamboo double pointed needles. They had some gorgeous rose wood needles there (single pointed). I almost bought a pair for a gift for a friend of mine but I didn't, they were $20. a pair :help: I may still go back and buy her a pair but I need to decide what size to get her.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Blip! 

(sorry, couldn't resist)

Was at the store yesterday with son and took a look at the commercial yarns. (Haven't done that in years) Oh my! There was such a selection - including some that I would *never* think to sell if I had spun anything that "novelty"!!! But apparently wonky yarns are fun :shrug: and used for projects. I was also shocked at the prices they want for skeins now. I know, I know. Acrylic yarns are cheap compared to good homespun. But the skein I used to pay 50cents for is now $4! 

Son did ask me why in the world I was even looking at the yarn. I told him curiousity and fact-finding. He just shook his head bemusedly.

Still fighting with my traddy. Thank goodness the Traveler is such an easy-going wheel. All _it_ wants to do is spin contentedly, round and round.

Supposed to stop raining and dry up today sometime - in the 90s by Wed. That means more wool gets washed, and I can see if I'll have some decent enough to barter with Meg. :dance: A girl can never have too much chocolate or wool  !

Ok, going to pull out the carders now. Wouldn't it be interesting if we posted pictures of our "working tools"? Just to show the new addicts ......um, converts....., um spinners what all is/can be used.

~Falcon


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

You're kidding, right March? About us being intimidated, I mean? I first fell in with you gals on TH and would be absent for months and months and ALWAYS got such a warm welcome back.

Falcon - I'm game - I like seeing what other folks use.


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

Great idea, I would love to see pictures of everybody's working tools. I need to know what I can use and what I will have to buy! :help:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cyndi no I'm not kidding. I have heard from many people who have been either too intimidated to post, "you all know so much" or after the fact, once I convinced them to post, "I was so afraid of you all". I know we don't seem intimidating to ourselves but to those who are just learning they really are afraid to post. It makes me sad to think that we seem scary :Bawling: 

I'm glad to know you always felt welcome, that is how it should be.

BTW, I think it is a good idea to post pictures of all out equipment. I'm in the process of cleaning so I'll gather all my things and put them outside on the lawn and take pictures. Maybe tomorrow it will be nice and I can do it then.

I forgot to tell you all about a book I bought when Pam and I were shopping. This is a new book to me but I guess it was published in 2000. It is a book about spinning on a handspindle. It is called, A Handspindle Treasury 20 years of Spinning Wisdom It is put out by Interweave press. I started reading it this evening while my son was at football and I'm pleased. It looks like there is a ton of really valuable information for new spindle spinners as well as well seasoned ones.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Maybe we should make sure there's a 'beginners' post of some kind going along most of the time. That might take some of the intimidation out of it. Goodness knows I'm still learning! Who isn't? There's always something new to learn about fiber! That's one of the things I like about it.

I was looking at commercial yarns today, too. I was writing down weights of skeins and yardages, and number of plies and prices of the all natural fiber ones. There weren't that many.

Spent a bit of time felting today; didn't spin a thing! The drum carder is also making it easier to felt, so I'm kinda torn about which way to go!

Meg


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Meg I had the same idea about beginners posts. Lord knows we are all always learning and can use the information.

I just posted a thread Parts of the Spinning Wheel. I will try to post information like this often. This little Spinners companion is very handy. I also have one for weavers and knitters. Maybe I could post something from each one. I'd hate to leave any fiber artist out of the "Fold". Sorry crocheters I don't have much for you. I may have something for felters but wet felting really.


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

Learning, yep yep, constantly and you know just because someone has been doing something for years doesn't mean they know all there is to know about the subject. I have knitted for years, but for years just pretty much did very basic knitting. Now when I tell people how long I have been knitting they often think that I am way more advanced than they are. Not necessarily so, I did get to a point where I wanted to branch out into more complicated things but that was much into my knitting, some people that have been knitting a much shorter time than me know much more because they did not stay at the basic level as long. And some people never go beyond the basic and are very happy knitters who constanlty have neddles clacking. So please folks jump right in, we all start somewhere and I have to say that this is a very warm and encouraging forum.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Great thread on parts of the wheel! Good idea, Marchwind!

I do believe I'm a-fixin' to get more into dying that I have been in the past. Ahhhhh...wonderful wool! You can do anything to it, and it forgives you and goes on looking great! (And if it doesn't, you can still stuff it inside a quilt and get the warmth from it!

Meg


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I love all the various aspects there are with fiber. I don't think I'll every possibly learn half of what there is to know in my lifetime. But I continue to discover what I can.

Meg, I'm knitting a lot of socks (it's the only reason I learned to knit) and love the self-striping & self-patterning sock yarn so I bought a few skeins at the last fiber fair just so I can try to copy the dye scheme.

There was a great article on dyeing in the last Spin Off (or Hand Woven) magazine

Deb Menz' book on dyeing is great too!


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

You know, I've never seen a Spin-off magazine.

I've been a solo spinner for all my spinning life until this forum. I didn't even know there were magazines out there for us! I think I'm going to have to move into the ....what century is this again?

Meg


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

LOL Meg

Here you go http://www.interweave.com/ (my first enabling gesture of the week).

C'mon, I've only just arrived in the 20th century!!


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

When this group started up on HT a few years ago I hadn't spun in 20 years and would lurk wistfully thinking about spinning again. It didn't take long before I got out the wheel, took a class, and was suddenly addicted. So much had changed in the fiber world--magazines, internet groups, fiber everywhere--Wow! Any newbies out there--don't be shy  

We finally got some rain so I'm planning to wash some fleece today. Last week I leaned over to pick up a garbage can that had blown over, and whammo I couldn't straighten up! I think I had a muscle spasm in my back. Spent a day flat on my back with an ice pack and then a heating pad (never can remember if you do heat or ice  ). Was able to finish knitting some socks for DH--first handknit pair he's had-- and some fingerless gloves (free KnitPicks pattern--don't try it; there are lots of mistakes :grump: ). Once the spasm in my back subsided I was okay, but am still being careful.

I need to be in the garden, but I hesitate to do too much hoeing yet. I have been picking buckets of wild blackberries and making jam. This year seems to be a bumper year, and the ones I'm picking are all easy to get to--no wading into brambles. I've been pouring in a bit of brandy at the end of the cooking time, and the jam really tastes good.

It's a great idea to post pics of our fiber equipment--I just wish we weren't on dial-up as pics take so long to load. I'll try to take some anyway this week. My latest knitting project is Mystery Stole 3. If you haven't heard of it, it's an internet Knit-Along, but you don't know what you'll be knitting other than a stole of certain dimensions. This is the third year the designer has done it, and she's really good. This year there are over 3700 people signed up, and it's being translated into 5 languages--really an international effort. I did the first stole two years ago using spindle-spun yarn and was a runner-up in the Spindlicity.com shawl contest (won some great hand-dyed silk). The on-line fiber community is really amazing, and to think it didn't exist not too many years ago!


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Here's a picture of the first "clue" of the Mystery Stole. It was suggested that in keeping with the theme (not yet revealed) that we use black or white. It's also got beads which don't show up in the picture. There aren't many, but they look like dew drops.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Katherine I'm not sure what happened but that link just brings you back to this thread :shrug: 

Take care of your back, ouch! Both ice and heat are good for muscle pain.

How does you DH like his socks?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

To post a picture here, you need to have it uploaded somewhere on the internet.

Then in the advanced posting screen, click on the yellow box (to me it looks like a post card, but it's suppose to represent a picture of mountains & sun)

That will pop up a window and you put the URL of the picture there.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Oh noes!  What monster have I created with the suggestion to show our 'tools of the spin trade'?!? 

I'll try to get a few pics later now that it has finally quit raining. Non-stop rain since last Tuesday afternoon (often quite substantial rain, mind you). Need to get that wool washed and laid out to dry before the skies change their minds and pour down for another 40 days! 

Spin-Off: I have mixed feelings on it. I finally subscribed after years of kicking around the idea. I would try to get it at the local book store but they only get in about 6 copies and they were quickly snatched. It seems to me as if Spin Off puts a lot emphasis on knitting and less on other methods (crocheting or even weaving) - and I don't knit. BUT they just had a lovely article on a crochetted 'family shawl' that I'm really looking forward to trying. And the article on fulling was good. (And to think I didn't realize that was something that some people didn't do! I thought _everyone_ washed and fulled their yarns! I mean, I've _always_ done it  ......)


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

FalconDance said:


> And the article on fulling was good. (And to think I didn't realize that was something that some people didn't do! I thought _everyone_ washed and fulled their yarns! I mean, I've _always_ done it  ......)



Yeah, but we _know_ about _you_  

:help: 

(please don't ask me what that means - I don't have a clue - :shrug: 

*Love* your new siggie line!!


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

What's fulling?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

It is part of the felting process - kind of.

Felting is when the fibers stick together

Fulling is when the fiber 'fluff up', shrink and get thicker-er.


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

ooooook....lol
ty


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Fulling the yarn makes the twist not only lock tight but makes it appear more 'finished'. Or as Cyndi said, thicker-er.

On one of my fiber lists today there are two Merino X ewes for sale named Melody and Suzie - my daughter's and her best friend's (from early childhood) names. And they're in MO. I so wish I could have them. Seems almost like a cosmic hint, ya know? :shrug:

Sat and spun last night while a friend was over. She was talking non-stop to another friend of ours on the cell phone - which I think rude beyond belief in many ways - and watching me like a hawk. Spun til the natural light waned then quit. 

Katherine, you doin' ok now?


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

I'm pretty good now, thanks, Falcon. Did some hoeing in the garden yesterday--NOT such a great idea :nono: 
March, DH loved the socks. They're superwash merino. I'm really curious to see how they wear as he's really hard on socks.
Thanks for the advice on posting pics. I did it before, but for some reason I can't get it to work now. I'll try again later--MUST get to some house-cleaning and fleece-washing. I LOVE washing fleece :dance:


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

:Bawling: :Bawling: :Bawling: All my fiber stuff is still buried in the storage building :Bawling: :Bawling: :Bawling: I tried to leave it where I could get to it when we were putting stuff in there but hubby piled tools up front and on top until you are taking your life in your hands to open the door :flame: It's been so long since I spun anything that I was looking at my schnauzer the other day thinking.....hmmm I wonder how his fur would work for yarn...wondering if I could spin directly from him like I do for angora rabbits. :help:


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Mmmmmmm, my house smells like clean wet wool. Wanna guess what I've been doing this afternoon?


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

TxGypsy said:


> :Bawling: :Bawling: :Bawling: All my fiber stuff is still buried in the storage building :Bawling: :Bawling: :Bawling: I tried to leave it where I could get to it when we were putting stuff in there but hubby piled tools up front and on top until you are taking your life in your hands to open the door :flame: It's been so long since I spun anything that I was looking *at my schnauzer the other day thinking.....hmmm I wonder how his fur would work for yarn*...wondering if I could spin directly from him like I do for angora rabbits. :help:


That is to funny. I have really been thinking that I would like to try and spin some of Cecil's hair, he is my schnauzer (or as he is better known the spoiled creature of the world). But I don't think he would sit still and let me spin off of him though. As a matter of fact I sometimes have trouble spinning when he is around. He thinks anything that is moving above a turtle pace is for him to play with.


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

Summer has finally come to the Pacific Nothwest-sunshine AND warm temperatures-at the same time too! I've been working on recreating some of the novelty yarns from the Black Sheep Gathering workshop I attended last month. This week I'm working to create a beaded yarn. The hardest part so far has been stringing the beads on sewing thread to ply with..and remembering that the thinner single needs to be spun counterclockwise to ply with the beaded thread. Tomorrow I'll start the first plying and see how it goes.
Ive been trying to get half of the summer jobs done over the past two weeks. I go back to work on the 9th and start my last university course (of this round) on the 15th-three weeks to do a full semester while I'm teaching summer school means that for three weeks I'll get myself and the animals fed, the garden watered and hopefully the yard mowed-and not much else until it's over. 
My foster child is back in residential care-she had a crisis that was just too much..and the consensus was that she needed the structured setting to be safe and get the level of care she showed us that she still needs. I'm waiting until fall for another placement (they joke that maybe I need a boy instead so I don't have to deal with hormones!). It's always hard when the children don't make it in a placement-for them and for all who work with them. She wanted a home and family so much-hopefully she'll get another chance once she's stable again.
The idea of photos sounds great. I have the camera-I can take pictures-I have no idea how to post them...maybe my son will help when he comes to visit next month? I'll try in the next few days, but if not it'll be August before I have time again. 
I've been washing and sorting fleeces on the deck the last few days-the smell of clean wet wool...the feel of all that lanolin from sorting...the soft, clean, fluffyness-Now to begin to spin some of it. The sweater is 'almost' done. I'm working on the final sleeve-just need to finish that, do the second half of the hood and put it all together... hope to finish before I start my summer classes. May you find time to do all that means the most to you and yours..betty


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

TxGypsy said:


> I tried to leave it where I could get to it when we were putting stuff in there but hubby piled tools up front and on top until you are taking your life in your hands to open the door :flame:


OBVIOUSLY, hubby did this as a direct hint that you need to buy more fiber! Why else would he block access to your stash? So, take the hint...buy a fleece!   

Meg


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Betty, I don't know how I missed that you went to the Black Sheep Gathering. Is that the one Carol & Carl Lee put on?? (Or is that the Brown Sheep??)

I'll still keep your last foster child in prayer.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Meg Z said:


> OBVIOUSLY, hubby did this as a direct hint that you need to buy more fiber! Why else would he block access to your stash? So, take the hint...buy a fleece!
> 
> Meg


Meg I think you are on to something there! My wheel and the rest of my equipment are buried too. I haven't had a new spinning wheel in ages. The sweet thing! He wants me to buy new equipment AND yarn  Think I'll go take a stroll through ebay!!


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

TxGypsy said:


> Meg I think you are on to something there! My wheel and the rest of my equipment are buried too. I haven't had a new spinning wheel in ages. The sweet thing! He wants me to buy new equipment AND yarn  Think I'll go take a stroll through ebay!!


My work here is done..... :angel:


----------



## goatladie (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi  Me a newbie - not ascared' of all of you! In fact, it has been the other way around - I have felt so comfortable, knowing how willing you all are in helping with questions! 

So, have to ask - it has bugged me - what does FAC stand for - Fiber Arts Chat?! 

I am working on spinning up the grey batt that Enabler Meg was so generous in sending to me  It has been such a dream to use! When my cards get here, I will have a ton of questions on how to prepare the rest of the fiber!


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

I'm not scared either, everyone is so nice to us newbie spinners it is a great place to hang out.

Now, I don't want to cause any problems and since we already have a Deb/MtDeb.............feel free to call me Swampy, unless we already have someone by that name? 



TxGypsy, I really think you need a new wheel and some wool, it is a shame to let your talent go to waste. My Ashford Traveller is going with me when we take a trip in our mh, that is one of the reasons that I chose it. I am sure your hubby will be happy if you are happy.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Yup, FAC is Fiber Art Chat. Each month a new thread. Just a place to share our lives with each other, fiber related or not.

We'll be here for you when you get those cards.

Swampy - I think you're right about Tx - when Momma ain't happy, ain't nobody happy! Can't wait to see more yarn from you!!


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

I _almost_ wrote in here yesterday afternoon but it seemed a little too much like a tiny pity party of one.

Middle son (will be 20 this Aug) is as good as hired with a really good marine salvage company finally. He's been trying to get hired on for two months now. Already passed the Fed background check and is scheduled for the drug screening (which will a breeze). As soon as he gets the official paperwork packet and returns it (they Fed-Ex'd it yesterday), then he's fast-tracked to (probably) the Bahamas for a stint then who-knows-where next. This is extremely exciting for all of us; he's always been a very introspective shy child who is methodical and precise but with a devilish sense of humor and strong sense of old-fashioned honor whom modern society just seems to dismiss as too weird now (and he's not, just in the wrong century, I think, even though he's an absolute computer genius!).

Anyhow, this is a potential 50-60K/yr job! That's unheard of kind of money for this area, plus he gets to see a bit of the world beyond this blighted little town. As I said, we're all excited.

BUT (here comes the boohoo) he's the last one out of the nest. I've never been without a child or children around me - in childhood, my own siblings and in adulthood, my babies. (Well, when I was younger, there was 2 years between leaving home and having first son). I realized yesterday that happy though I may be, I'm also scared of being 'alone' -- my entire life has been focused tightly on my children and bringing them up 'right'............

So, I wept in my wool a bit with plenty more wool-wetting to come, I'm sure. Husband keeps watching me for signs of blue funk - brought home a new black kitty last night to keep me busy with a new "baby". This morning I feel a bit better though still sad and exhilerated at the same time. This is a huge break he's being given and I'll not do anything to ruin it for him.

Ok, enough of such glum musings. There's wool to wash today and scads of chores (as usual) plus trying to salvage the green beans which appear to have drowned in the 6 day deluge we had last week. I'm still hoping to coax them back, but it's not looking good.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

FalconDance said:


> BUT (here comes the boohoo) he's the last one out of the nest.
> 
> So, I wept in my wool a bit with plenty more wool-wetting to come, I'm sure.


First, congratulations on raising your kids to stand on their own two feet. That's a parent's job well done! If you had done a poor job, then he would be well content to stay home and be your baby forever. Since you obviously did a great job, he's ready to leap into the world and take his rightful place in a productive society. You have every right to be proud of your kids, and your husband, and yourself.

Second...console yourself with the thought that you can turn his room into a fiber room! Woohoo!  

You did good, girl. 

You can get baby sheep or angora rabbits to fill that 'baby need', too!

Hugs for you,
Meg


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

> This is a huge break he's being given and I'll not do anything to ruin it for him.


That's one of the hard parts of parenting, letting go. Your post brought back memories of our only daughter leaving home, I cried off and on for two weeks. It was also a time for hubby and I to draw closer together, remember, his son is leaving too. It sounds like you have raised a remarkable son to be proud of so cry, smile and live life, it will get better, promise.

Another thought for you, your whole house becomes a private space for you and hubby for the first time in years !


----------



## redbudlane (Jul 5, 2006)

FalconDance, you could always console yourself by taking care of my kids while I play with my fiber! hehe

My baby turns 9 tomorrow. I just realized this is the last time I will get to write a single digit on a birthday cake.


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

when i first got the wheel i realized why spinners were "spinsters"...my youngest could not help herself......she still likes to do some adjusting

falcon kittens are cool... and dont normally back talk you  

but i do have one that has in the past....he really did not want to get down off that table  and told me so right proud. he is 11 years old, his litter mate died this spring...and he is the wierdest cat ever still in his old age.


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

I must be an 'unnatural' mother. I'd been raising parrots at the time, and my mentor was killed in a car wreck....
Her husband called me and for the next 5 years I handfed baby parrots for him...some from Day 1 (feedings every 2 hrs). I have to say...I barely noticed when my 'chicks' left the nest.....when I did...I have to admit I liked the fact I'm still young enough to appreciate it and have a life of my own...(without)....the time for myself and projects...and the hubster....
When I get feeling hormonal...I get a new pet....right now it's a new kitten and puppy....lmao!
Just think of all the time you'll have now for spinning and other wooly pursuits....
Meg is right....it's a job well done when yer chicks go out and take care of themselves...in whatever they decide to do...! Pat yerself on the back, and sit down to your wheel...with a clear, clean conscience....and a smile! 
And have fun...you'll find ways to spend your time...never fear....


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Falcon, my baby is 17 and in his last year in high school. I've been a single parent most of his life and although I absolutely love my kids I love celebrating their having their own lives more. I doubt empty nest syndrome will hit me but I could be wrong. Then again I have so many animals to care for and it seems I find a new orphan often enough to keep me out of trouble.

But, having said that I do totally understand how you must be feeling. May I recommend that you consider some sort of new fiber something? Maybe a new wheel, loom, how about a bottle baby sheep, now that will keep you busy for a long time to come :dance: 

Okay bad time to try to enable :shrug: You really can't blame me, she did say she went to her fibers to cry.

BTW, you have to post pictures of the new kitty!!!!!


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> May I recommend that you consider some sort of new fiber something? Maybe a new wheel, loom, how about a bottle baby sheep, now that will keep you busy for a long time to come :dance:


ENABLER!!!​:nana:​


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh yeah, that's my title and you can freely rub it in  

But really, if you have already turned to your fibers for solace and then to us your fiber family, "The Fold". It only makes sense doesn't it?

Do it, do it, do it, do it, do it.............. :hobbyhors


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> Oh yeah, that's my title and you can freely rub it in
> 
> But really, if you have already turned to your fibers for solace and then to us your fiber family, "The Fold". It only makes sense doesn't it?
> 
> Do it, do it, do it, do it, do it.............. :hobbyhors


Not only that...you NEED new stuff, because you're going to want to make your kids things, especially this last one to leave! He's going to need sweaters, and socks, and a nice warm blanket, and...and...and....

So, really, turning his room into a fiber studio is for Him, not for You! See?

Meg


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Meg my oldest is more or less gone. His room is full of boxes :shrug: Now I'm acquiring another child for the school year :baby04: My best friend's daughter is starting college and she wants to live with me :dance: She and my youngest are best friends. So not only do I get another kid but I get a daughter who already knows how to spin and knit (she is a Waldorf child). I'm so excited about having her here. Anyway, My oldest son is having a fit about the fact that she will be taking over his room :help: I think its funny since when he comes home he sleeps on the sofa. I think he is most worried about his boxes of STUFF :grump: 

Anyway, the youngest has no love of homemade things, way too uncool :flame: But the oldest love it all. He is also a hiker, rock climber, extreme camper type of kid. His girlfriend is from Malaysia so maybe I can make her some things to keep her warm in Minnesota this winter  

But you are definitely thinking in the right direction. You'll have that house redecorated before you know it and you will not only have a fiber room but also a fiber storage room :dance:


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Anybody know of a name meaning "little kitten wooly grits"?

The kitten was half sitting in the bag of (dirty) wool today taking a bath and was clearly puzzled why he didn't seem to be smelling any better. It took him a bit, and then you could almost see the mini lightbulb moment as he looked at the wool - then me - and moved ever so sheepishly p) away from the bag. Later when he fell asleep, he slip back into the wool....

It's a case of Bah Bah black kitty, have you any wool?


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

All right - here's a lurker popping in to say hello! I don't have much to say except that I got roving back from the processor and it's beautiful! I don't spin, so I'm waiting for my spinning friend to have time to get to it. She's a landscaper and this is a really busy time of the year for her, so it'll probably be fall before she gets the yarn back to me. Our arrangment is: I keep the sheep, get them sheared and send the wool off to the processor, and she spins it up, chips in for the processing, and we share the yarn. I'll shear the lambs I'm not keeping this fall before I send them off, and the cycle starts over again.

Here's a newbie question for all you knowledgeable folks: how do you dye wool: do you dye it after it's been spun into yarn or before?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Welcome Ajaxlucy!!!!!! The answer to your question is either way :dance: I think the only criteria would be to have it clean first, before dying it.

It sounds to me like your friend has a great deal going! What bred of sheep do you keep? And you have no interest in learning to spin? I bet we could get you spinning long before your friend finishes up her summers work. You could have your own yarn spun and being used by them :baby04: Just give the work and we will all help you, happily learn to spin.

How'd I do girls? Do you think we can get her hooked before her friend gets all her fibers :shrug:


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Yippeeeee!!! Hurray!!! Hehehehe I backed hubby into a corner so he HAS to unpack the storage building. I have a dog grooming business set up and I have my first client(for this location) scheduled Tuesday morning. Soooo we will have to unpack the storage building to find the rest of my grooming equipment  Since we're going to be going in there anyhow......might as well get out some of my fiber equipment! I may get to do some spinning again! :dance: :dance: :dance: :happy: :happy:


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

well falcon im not sure what kind of names you like, i wanted to name the sheep farm after the song from the black sheep squadron, but its called the whiffenpoof song and dh wont have whiffenpoof as a name

but since kitty likes to smell things maybe whiffenpoof or a form would suffice

Title: Bing Crosby - Whiffenpoof Song lyrics

Artist: Bing Crosby



*We're poor little lambs who have lost our way
Baa, baa, baa
We're little black sheep who have gone astray
Baa, baa, baa*
Gentleman songsters off on a spree
Doomed from here to eternity
Lord have mercy on such as we
Baa, baa, baa


apparantly from the rest of the lyrics its a bar song  
my kitty loves to assault the wool, the wool wins tho


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

That's a great name! FWIW the Wiffenpoofs is also the name of a Yale (I think it's Yale) male singing group.

Yeah Txgypsy! You'll also have access to lots of dog hair you could maybe spin too! Look for the longer haired double coated breeds, some of the triple coats are good too. I have Collies and they produce a lovely fluff :baby04:


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

Marchwind said:


> Here it is already July 1! Amazing how time seems to go faster and faster the older you get :nono:
> 
> Now is the time for all you newbies and lurkers to come out and say hello and tell us what you have been up to. PLEASE don't be intimidated by us as a group. I know, because I have been told, that we can seem really intimidating to newbies. We really aren't, we LOVE all our members and willingly encourage you and we love all the questions.
> 
> ...


I got an entire set of 8" DP needles off of eBay for $16. Sizes 0 through 11. I bought some circulars from the same person as a set also for only $15 to $17 (can't remember) for the whole set. I love them.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

:Bawling: :Bawling: I tried....I really did! Somehow my fiber stuff ended up in the back corner...totally surrounded by large boxes of reloading supplies(bullet reloading). The boxes were too heavy to move so I got everything off my big box of fiber stuff and got the box open. I know hubby wishes he'd had a camera for this. I'm dangling by the waist off of the ammunition boxes and reaching as far as I can. I can't get my wheel out! :Bawling: :Bawling:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

matt_man said:


> I got an entire set of 8" DP needles off of eBay for $16. Sizes 0 through 11. I bought some circulars from the same person as a set also for only $15 to $17 (can't remember) for the whole set. I love them.


WoW! That's a great deal!! $16 :dance: When I converted to bamboo, I was paying $6-$8 for each set of 5 DPN


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

TxGypsy said:


> I can't get my wheel out! :Bawling: :Bawling:



Sounds to me like DH needs to get you another wheel until he can dig your old one out! :shrug:


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

But at least the wheel is well protected by a veritable army!

:shrug:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'll stand firm next to Cyndi on this one. DH either owes you another wheel or he gets his fuzzy butt in there and gets your wheel out for you :grump: What the heck is he watching you do all the work of getting your few things out that are surrounded by HIS stuff :shrug: I don't get that. Does this man not understand the necessity of what you are trying to do here?

You tell him if he doesn't get your wheel out or at least help you to get it out he will have to deal with the "FOLD" and many of us have sharp pointy sticks and we know how to use them and can be very persuasive if we need to be :nono:


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> Welcome Ajaxlucy!!!!!!
> 
> It sounds to me like your friend has a great deal going! What bred of sheep do you keep? And you have no interest in learning to spin? I bet we could get you spinning long before your friend finishes up her summers work. You could have your own yarn spun and being used by them :baby04: Just give the work and we will all help you, happily learn to spin.
> 
> How'd I do girls? Do you think we can get her hooked before her friend gets all her fibers :shrug:


It's not that I have no interest in learning to spin, it's that I'm actually fighting the idea. I'm afraid I don't have the time or energy for one more obsession right now, and I've lurked here long enough to see where starting can lead.  We're remodeling our kitchen (I have no floor in there right now) and I am leaving soon for a family reunion, then have to do A, B, C, D etc etc. Maybe come the cool weather I'll be back bothering you all with countless spinning questions.


I have Shetlands, by the way. Is that a hard type of wool to learn on?


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

ajaxlucy said:


> I have Shetlands, by the way. Is that a hard type of wool to learn on?



IMO its the easiest, i got a free batt of merino with my wheel, and just bungled it, started with my worst shetland fleece and it just flows like silk.....


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Ajax no problem, I just thought I would offer. You know we are always here to help you when you are ready.

I will also agree 100% with what Jerseygirl said. Shetland is a wonderful fleece and an easy one to learn on. So when you're ready........ :dance:


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Ooooh, Lucy has Shetlands.....

The kitten is alternately called, depending on the time of day and circumstance, Lambykins, Whiffinpoof or Poofinwhiff . Strangely enough, he comes to all three - oh and if I call out for "mama's baby" (the other cats come if I call out "Baby!" which means I want them immediately to give treats or check on them or something).

On the way home from son's drug testing yesterday for this new job (I hate the necessity for such things nowadays - at least we know his is negative!), we stopped by JoAnn's (big craft type store for those who don't have them). That and Hobby Lobby are the only left to us now - Wal-Mart sucks especially badly now that they've decided to go halfsies with quality while phasing crafts out altogether. But JoAnn's has always been a favorite stop of mine - slightly expensive, as befitting a crafty store, if you're not careful but tons of everything you can think of for the craft oriented person.

Son was very patient whilst I looked at every skein of yarn carried. He reminded me over and over that I created yarn far superior to the stuff on the shelf (he was duly rewarded, by the way, with a HUGE rootbeer float when we got home ). Of course, there was the good old standby Redheart that my gr-grandma used for all her projects and quite a bit of 'novelty' yarn and some that wasn't really yarn but rather ribbon wound into a skein masquerading as yarn. Finally, I settled on a 12 oz skein of 100% cotton 4 ply Bernat. I found a crocheted sock pattern I want to try but figure that cotton would be better (at least to start) than wool. Also picked up a couple Lion Brand Wool Ease Chunky and one LB Wool Ease worsted weight. I figure anything with wool in it has to be good, right? Besides, I'd seen many patterns mention that brand. Any of you ladies use it?

Anybody know where to buy cotton at a reasonable price? I don't mind cleaning out seeds - in fact would prefer it if they're viable so I can try to grow a bit myself.

Oh, and Meg, after looking at many pictures of wool lately, I am reasonably sure that my mystery wool is white Romney! The only point that *might* argue that is its relative short staple (2" to 4"). :shrug: Maybe I'll never know.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

I'm off tomorrow on my fiber adventure. :dance: The temperature in Shetland is about 60Âº, cooler in Faroe, which sounds wonderful after the hot muggy weather we've been having. I've been racing to get the garden weeded and mulched, tomatoes tied up, etc. Now I just pray that it rains while I'm gone so DH doesn't have to water. I've got needles and spindles all packed and plenty of room to bring home fleece and more fleece and maybe some yarn  I may check in from Fair Isle to see that you all haven't gone off the deep end with your enabling! Have fun while I'm gone


----------



## MTDeb (Feb 20, 2003)

Have a great time, Katherine! I know you did last year. If I could go anywhere in the world on vacation, I think that's where I'd like to go. What a perfect vacation for a fiber addict!!! Take lots of pictures!


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

i suppose with all the cats arround someone thought we wouldnt notice another one...poor thing...i wish folks that dump kitties would at least spring for a flea collar if im going to feed them for the rest of thier lives, just got done treating everyone and have to start all over...

this thing is tiny with fat eyes he will be sme'gul.

kids love to name them after lord of the rings or starwars.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

_This stuff makes the bestest kitty bed, mom!_ Little Whiffenpoof rolling in some wool. He checked out the new box that Meg sent but couldn't get the camera out fast enough.

The 'white' was some I was going to send Meg - looonnnnng staple and nearly vm free (surprise!) but on closer inspection, it actually has a lot of very light silvery grey running through it. *sigh* Back to the drawing, ummmm, washing board .

Remember, we want fiber porn, Katherine! Have fun!


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Well, found out just a bit ago that I need to have samples of my spinning ready next Thursday so the gal giving the Art show in October can be ascertained that I'm not some kitchy, sloppy spinster. In other words, I have to prove I am as good as I'm reported to be. Guess who only has one skein plied? Guess who's been spinning singles with weaving in mind? Guess who's going to be very very busy in the next week and who will be taking in both plied and singles for preview?

She also wants to know if I plan to bring raw wool, carders, etc and actually spin whilst the folks are attending. (Clearly she doesn't know how I do demos  ) Well, duh! I can yammer about spinning and spin all day long if she wants.

Luckily I carded up some grey wool just this morning with a new project in mind. (Am so bored of spinning white wool) And at least one skein of the MegZ wool will go ............ *sigh* I'd best be getting busy, I s'pose.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Jerseygirl I glad Sme'gal has a good home. I have 13 of the little darlings that get dumped. The newest addition was found on the runway at the airport where I work. That's my second airport kitty. She doesn't have a name yet.

I have my girlfriend coming to visit from Nabraska and she is a vet tech. She has access to vaccines and thinga I don't so I just put my order in with her. Well get everybody vaccinated and wormed next week.

Katherine, I know you will have a wonderful time. Please take a ton of pictures so we can live vicariously through you :dance: 

Falcon, the nerve of some people :shrug:


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

Oh Oh I got a new spinning wheel yesterday!! Its a hitchhiker. Its is only 19 inches tall and its a great little wheel. It can really fly and will be great for classes and vacations!! I now have 4 wheels and named them after my grandmother (syble)little lamb, mother (rose)ashford trad, daughter (trina) ashford trad, and grand daughter (isabella)hitchhiker. Now there is no way my hubby can make me ever sell one of the family LOL


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Congrats Ozark!! Nope no getting rid of family members. I love that idea of naming them after family though, it's great. I have two sisters and two wheels :shrug: No other women in the family other than mom and neice who have the same name as my grandmother. Oh I see how it works, I have three names to use and 2 wheels. Now I need another wheel :hobbyhors


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey, I have 2 sisters, 4 daughters, 3 granddaughters, mother, mother-in-law, grandmother......... man I better get busy getting wheels. Thank you Ozark, I can see the path clearly now. :dance: 
Congrats on your new wheel.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

'grats on the new wheel, OQ! 

Nah, March, I don't mind at all having to 'prove' I'm a decent spinster. I mean, to me it shows she's only interested in having quality for show - and that's fine by me! Hopefully, she's educated enough about fiber that she doesn't expect "novelty" homespun 'cause if that's what she wants 1) she needs to just go to Wal-Mart and get that wonky crap and 2) she's got the wrong spinster in me!

*My rather snide remark about novelty yarn is aimed at the stuff that is so poorly spun that, while it may qualify for the novelty category and be all glitzy/unique/whatever, it will barely hold together long enough to knit or crochet and forget washing it safely more than once! I've had so many un-fiber-educated people (and I suppose they can't help themselves really since that's what's on the market and so popular now) come up to me and turn their nose up at my yarn because it's relatively uniform and 'plain' (few if any slubs, no metallic threads, etc). However, I've always been fortunate to find knitters who have snatched up everything I've ever spun, so I guess it's just a matter of patience .

Just finished up the first 86yds of yarn made from the red roving I got from Sheep Shed. OMG, this stuff is spectacular - once I figured out how to spin from a roving . I have to get more, I just have to! And I SO need a jumbo flyer assembly for plying. That 86yds was in two skeins :grump: with my plain little Ashford bobbins.

Oh, and I forgot to ask: How hard is it to do and how do you 'handpaint' wool for those really pretty color combinations?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Falcon if you have access to a library or a good book store go and buy the Twisted Sisters sock book. Not only is it fascinating to read but you will learn a ton about dying sock yarn and spinning them. Mostly its all about their experiments with dying and what they found that works best.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Had my annual filial duty visit with my Mother yesterday. Took some handspun to show my stepdad (he shows more appreciation for the hand arts than she does--'perfection' is in the eye of the beholder and he sees the beauty in handspun wherein she does not). She appeared suitably impressed, especially when I showed her my singles which are rather finely spun. When I showed them the yarn and mentioned that I could only get 66 yds of it on a bobbin, period, without binding badly, she asked what the solution would be. So I told her I had two options: spring for a jumbo flyer and a few bobbins OR really go for the gold and get a Country Spinner (or other production wheel) that was designed to handle bulkier/larger quantities.

I was dumbstruck when she kept encouraging me to just go ahead and get another wheel! I mean, . I know it's not a full moon or other lunar/solar confluence........


----------



## WeaverRose (Jun 29, 2007)

Well I may as well chime in here, it sounds like you girls are keeping busy with your wheels - I've been washing wool too. Sorting first, it was wonderful that my mom was getting rid of a long folding table, so it's set up in the yard next to my twin tubs and jug of Orvus. I did a test fleece, on one of our lambs (we raise Shetlands) and it turned out beautiful, soft as butter. Instead of just washing after sorting, I took some time to trim out weathered tips and thoroughly pick everything. It is amazing after washing! Beautifully white, so soft, and will take no time at all to card - am on the lookout for a used drum carder!
Ajax Lucy - hi, and how are the sheep? Glad to hear of your collaboration with a spinning friend, what a perfect arrangement for both of you. You should tell the girls where your flock resides - they'd never guess you're an urban shepherd


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm jumping back into things with both feet...I think. (Okay, not jumping...stepping very carefully!) I still haven't sorted that last truckload of wool, but I've agreed to go back to the Romney lady and pick up the rest of hers. Another ten fleeces, but eight have been left outside in plastic bags since I was there before. May or may not have salvagable wool in there, but if it is, it's well worth the trip. If not, it'll still be usable as mulch! 

I know I'm going to be tempted to buy another ewe or two from her...I've fallen in love with the Romney fleece! But, I must stand firm! I said I would only overwinter 8 sheep, and that means I can't buy any more! Can't, can't, can't! :nono: :help: 

The cost? The lady is older, and retired, and a bit lonely. She's a talker, too, and really just wants someone to spend some time with her. I've been calling her now and then, and I listen to the same stories over and over. This time, though, I'm taking her a hat and scarf set made from her own sheep wool. She's never owned anything from her pet's wool! She wants to give me her wool from now on. I've offered to pay for it, or at least pay for the shearer, but she won't hear of it! She's still got a few sheep left to sell, both ewes and rams, if anyone is interested. No breeding records, though, so really only suitable for handspinners like me who will end up breeding them to something totally unrelated...like my Icelandic ram!

I'm gonna swing up and see Liese too, I think, and we'll complete our wool swap in person!

Anybody else in NC I can swoop around to and meet?!

Falcondance, my mom is like that...sees no value in handmade anything. I have a couple quilts that my great grandmother and grandmother made, that I rescued from Mom turning into dog beds...for the outside hunting dogs!  If she's got that mentality, yet she's encouraging you to get another wheel, I'd consider that a sign! Go get that wheel! :hobbyhors 

Meg


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi WeaverRose! You and everyone else here sound so busy! Me, I'm still up to my neck in home improvement projects and my kitchen is all torn up. The floor is only about a third done and we can't even really walk around, let alone cook. It makes me a little stressed and crazy.

The sheep, though, are fine. I've got 9 Shetlands in my backyard just a short bike ride from downtown Indianapolis. They are unfazed by sirens, jets, helicopters, motorcycle parades, and the Goodyear blimp which floats overhead during the Indy 500. I've taken some of them and some of my chickens to church to show the Sunday school kids what sheep and chickens look like up close. Sometimes I'm tempted to put a halter on one of my really friendly ewes and take her to a Starbucks with me. If I ever do it, I'll post a picture here.


----------



## WeaverRose (Jun 29, 2007)

That's hilarious, I'd love to see a photo of Cinnamon ordering a Moche Latta cappucino to match her fleece.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

FalconDance said:


> filial


I had to look this word up! I've never seen it before. :shrug:


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Oh, um, sorry.

filÂ·iÂ·al (f&#301;l'&#275;-&#601;l, f&#275;'l&#275;-) adj. 
*Of, relating to, or befitting a son or daughter: filial respect.
*Having or assuming the relationship of child or offspring to parent.
*Genetics Of or relating to a generation or the sequence of generations following the parental generation.

[Middle English, from Old French, from Late Latin f&#299;li&#257;lis, from Latin f&#299;lius, son; see dh&#275;(i)- in Indo-European roots.]

I'm a ancient culture/language/book freak as well as a fiberholic. Language is so multi-dimensional - like wool and fiber - that I find most modern usages bland and unappetizing (not to mention offensive), so from an early age on, I've tended to use archaic words and turns of phrases. Just smile and nod politely then whisper how loopy I am behind my back, I don't mind .


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Heehee, my first week's paycheck (now working with husband officially) - and I'm shopping for a jumbo flyer for my Traveller! Started to mention it, stopped myself (it comes out of the "new roof fund" I just started to remodel our old house), then had all the rationalizations ready - it would make spinning much more productive, sales potential would be higher with larger skeins, etc. - when he just looked at me and said "go ahead and get one with the extra bobbins you need".  Ya just gotta love a man like that .

So, any recommendations on where to find this modern marvel of increased productivity at the best price plus service? (Am still shopping for another wheel with larger bobbin capacity altogether.)


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Sweet!! Sounds like my Paul. 

I get the majority of my 'hardware' from Susan at Susan's Fiber Shop in WI

http://www.susansfibershop.com/ashford.htm (scroll down a bit)

There are 2 jumbo flyer kits; the basic and the traditional. Which one you get depends on where your drive band goes (close to the orifice or on the far side of the wheel away from the oriface). Susan will help you get the correct one.

She's a real doll to work with. Paul bought my Traveller, PG carder & extra bobbins from her. She has my 'wish list' so if Paul wants to buy me fiber gifts, he just calls her up and asks what I want!!


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Popping in for a quick "hi ya"!

Not been doing much on the spinning front and I've actually got a couple of pounds of roving sitting here begging to be made into something...anything! lol

Been busy knitting up a storm though (for biz) and prepping for the boys winter wardrobes...now to just find the time, sigh. Also been dyeing alot of yarn lately (again for customers, lol) with my personal undyed sitting there looking forlorn. Got alot to get done before the first week of October though. Heading to Branson with the rest of the family for a vacation!


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

been busy reading for a week, had to reread the series before i read the new book ....

so im back to spinning again now...


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm waiting to complete step 2.5: Buying hand carders. I paypal'd for them yesterday. I think I'll like carding even more with "proper" cards. I'm thinking that when I have enough spun & plied, I'll make a bathroom rug with my first yarn. All that wool should do a fine job of soaking up after Amazing G (dd).

Ooh, and I baby-enabled this weekend. I showed nomad7inWI how to make her own drop spindle and gave her a grommet to get her started.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well done Cloverbud. There is no such think as baby enabling becasue it will grown into a giant soon enough :dance:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Wool carpets soak up TONS of water.

I locker hooked a rug using wool roving.

It's weird, after a shower, the rug only feels damp, but when you hang it up it is like a water fall!


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

YeeHAW! Got my jumbo flyer and 3 bobbins today. Found a shop 20 miles away that touts itself as a "spinning, weaving and needleworks shop" but in reality, it's a needleworks shop. She's a distributor for Ashford but there was precious little there (of any sort) for spinners except some rather expensive roving - with VM still in it  - and a small basket of spindles tucked under a table. She did have a nice selection of yarns and I picked up an ounce of new fiber - SOY! It's soooo soft, and soon she'll have in bamboo, so I'll have to have an ounce of that to try as well.  But otherwise, I was a bit disappointed. Perhaps my expectations were set way too high?

Looks as if I want a spinning shop, I'm gonna have to open one myself. In all my now very sparse spare time.

BUT, the wood's all sealed on the new bobbins and flyer. It's HUGE compared to the regular Traveller bobbin and flyer! I'll spin a couple more 'normal' bobbins and then change out the upright and flyer to ply. Apparently Ashford just came out with an orifice adapter so manually changing the uprights won't be necessary anymore, but they weren't in yet at the store.

Been seriously thinking of getting ahold of my spinning wheel guy over in KS and picking up a couple of the antique wheels he's been holding for me. Things are starting to come together in a nice sort of way all the sudden - strike while the iron's hot and all that.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

FalconDance said:


> Apparently Ashford just came out with an orifice adapter so manually changing the uprights won't be necessary anymore, but they weren't in yet at the store.


THe jumbo kit for my Traveller that Paul got for me a few years ago had the adapter (a grommet of sorts).

We put the jumbo maidens on and left them. When I spin with the regular bobbins, I only have to put the adapter on the near side. Pull it out when I put the jumbo flyer on.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

So this gal really IS that behind! She said Ashford had *just* distributed the adapters, was why she didn't have any in.  I knew it, I just knew it. Spinning shop, my grits.

I'll still get the do-hickee anyhow and spin "normal" on the other wheel(s) then ply on the Traveller. It's such a pleasant little workhorse .

Wow, I just saw that there's a distaff available for the Traveller! Anyone have one/have pics of one mounted? Just seems too odd......


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Yeah, but at least you have a shop! My LYS is going out of business - just leaves the local WalMart for stuff. yech!


----------



## redbudlane (Jul 5, 2006)

I want to open a shop so bad I can taste it! I have all these plans but no money. lol We have nothing around here. There is a lady that sells out of her home but she's impossible to get ahold of. Falcondance, was the shop you went to in Columbia? I bought my hand carders there but she didn't have much else. I'm doing a demo today and this is the first time I've offered spinning classes so I'm hoping to drum up some sincere interest in the craft. Maybe in a few years...


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Nope, Redbud, Columbia is probably two hours away from us at least. It was in Clinton (not far from Truman Dam on the Osage river, Truman lake, if anyone knows the area at all). She was nice enough and had at least one Inkle loom and that little basket of spindles, but otherwise, the pickins' were pretty slim for the spinner. This gal's kinda hard to get hold of, as well. She's open mostly from 930 to 530 but on 'slow days' she takes off at 430 and sometimes she doesn't make it in at 930 and..... AND she's on the square! :shrug: Boggles the brain, it does.

Too bad you're not closer - we'd just open a shop together and have waaaay too much 'fun'. Think of the enabling on a massive scale we could do!


----------



## redbudlane (Jul 5, 2006)

Woohoo Falcondance! Go ahead and put your place on the market and come on up!!! heehee I would love to have a partner. 

We are about 2 hours from Columbia too, over by Hannibal.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Redbud have you contacted the SBA (small business admin.)? They do loans and will hold your hand through the process. I think they even have special loans for women going into business.

Good luck and please keep us posted on your sucesses.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

New FAC? 

Please?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thanks! I'm getting on it right now sorry things have been sort of busy :shrug:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Please post in the new FAC thread here http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=2414802#post2414802

Thank you.


----------

